# Program Guide Suggestion



## DAS4300 (Feb 14, 2006)

I have a Panasonic Showstopper in addition to my Tivo Series 2. The Showstopper has icons in its version of the program guide that indicate which programs are scheduled to be recorded. I wish Tivo would add something like this....


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

I had asked for a similar capability, but using color-coding, in this thread.

- Chris


----------

